# Audi TT RS power upgrades.



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

A lot of tuning companies will develop ECU remaps for the new TT RS, but the real power boost will come from the new generation Hybrid turbo's.
TTE will soon have there 6XX turbo ready.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't think in the future we'll have the RS anymore, but I'm quite sure something hybrid on the TT/TTs is doable..and I'll buy it! If I don't buy a Panamera hybrid before..I'm aged!!


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have heard rumors that this motor has "heating" issues. Anyone hear anything similar ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

nothng on the RS but I can confirm that the mk3 reaches faster the temperatures than the mk2..it could be an improvement but if these rumours are true, a bigger engine and its friends won't help! the car is very compact and small in the bonnet area to throw away the heat is not easy


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Re quicker warming up of the engine:
"The head also incorporates an integrated exhaust manifold with its own cooling circuit, similar to VW's new EA211 engine series. Like that smaller engine family, the EA888 isolates the coolant in the head to more quickly warm up both the engine and cabin. "


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Will be very interesting, a Hybrid turbo solution that produce 600+ hp.
It shows how much potential this new aluminum 5 cylinder 2.5TFSI engine has.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Talk about learning to walk first :roll:


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

TTE Audi TT RS with TTE6XX Hybrid-Turbo, 600 + hp.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The Pretender said:


> TTE Audi TT RS with TTE6XX Hybrid-Turbo, 600 + hp.


I'm no car engineer admittedly, but you're not getting both of them in there at the same time!


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I am a bit bewildered.

Given the RS chucks out 400bhp stock, what is the point of extracting more power to drive it on the road given that 300bhp is more than enough

And if the intention is to use it on the track, surely there are cheaper track cars out there......


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

It's all about eroding that warranty :?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

TerryCTR said:


> It's all about eroding that warranty :?


Ah yes of course


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

carrock said:


> I am a bit bewildered.
> 
> Given the RS chucks out 400bhp stock, what is the point of extracting more power to drive it on the road given that 300bhp is more than enough
> 
> And if the intention is to use it on the track, surely there are cheaper track cars out there......


300 is not more than enough, its chickenfeed in the performance world. The RS handles the 400 it has with ease and is begging for more power.

Modding a ttrs is about slaying supercars, not all tt's are pose mobiles.

RS owners are chasing the pinnacle of performance not like the majority here who only care how they look.

We are a different breed, hence we should have our own section in the forum. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Demessiah is back said:


> 300 is not more than enough, its chickenfeed in the performance world.
> The RS handles the 400 it has with ease and is begging for more power.
> 
> Modding a ttrs is about slaying supercars, not all tt's are pose mobiles.
> ...


It say a lot about the new aluminum 5 cylinder 2.5TFSI engine, that it past 600 hp with just a Hybrid-Turbo, it is a "plug & play" solution.


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Exciting times ahead, that's for sure.

My last car had the same level of tune but with 100hp less. Drove the same as stock but with much more power, felt like it could easily take more too.

These new rs's will be beasts once all the tuning options are out there, providing they don't all blow up first! :lol:


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Demessiah is back said:


> Exciting times ahead, that's for sure.
> 
> My last car had the same level of tune but with 100hp less. Drove the same as stock but with much more power, felt like it could easily take more too.
> 
> These new rs's will be beasts once all the tuning options are out there, providing they don't all blow up first! :lol:


That's assuming the RS drivers aren't all sent to meet their makers by inhaling death gas from the AC....


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Demessiah is back said:


> carrock said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bit bewildered.
> ...


I think the point I was making was that on real life roads in the UK its difficult to exploit a 300bhp car to its potential, never mind 400 or 600bhp.

Different on track days,or the Nurburgring-Nordschleife of course, which is where I imagine your " supercar slaying " takes place.


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

100hp is probably 'enough for the road' but since when is enough acceptable?


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The Pretender said:


>


What's the story with this one


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

leopard said:


> What's the story with this one


Project car from "The Turbo Engineers".
They have a TTE6XX hybrid-Turbo under development for the all new aluminum 2.5TFSI engine, that will produce 600+ hp.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

leopard said:


> Talk about learning to walk first :roll:


+1 We need to be able to buy the car first!

Ive heard that the Starship Enterprise can be upgraded to 10,000,000,000 bhp with a Stage 3 Tune.............but I cant buy one! :lol:


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

The Pretender said:


>


Hi,for whom want to know: wheels are Motec Nitro 8.5 x 19" ET35 with Tyres from Kumho 235x35x19".


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

600 hp in a tt would be fun/terrifying :-D


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

*Next step up.*

*TTE700 Upgrade Performance Turbocharger 2.5 TFSI*

Introducing our TTE700 performance turbocharger based on the original turbocharger to new higher output specification. Offering an upgrade power upto 700PS

Engineered & Enhanced

At the core of our TTE700 is a much larger TTE compressor wheel, chosen because it is highly efficient and creates an extremely high flow for comparative size. Re-Profiled compressor cover to optimised tolerance to ensure maximum compressor efficiency is given.

We CNC mill the exhaust turbine housing to accept a larger turbine and shaft.

Special profile 360 deg high-performance motorsport journal bearing is fitted, to remain durable at higher loads with no loss in transient response. The actuator used is sprung OE unit

Equilibrium

Precisely balancing our turbochargers is a key critical factor to become a TTE upgrade unit as longevity and performance are paramount. Good balance improves acoustics also. Subsequent great care is taken with all TTE turbochargers to achieving our balance standards. Firstly parts are balanced at slow speeds up to 2800RPM in multiple planes using our single parts machine, then components are assembled and then the CHRA are dynamically balanced, but this time depending on application at up to 250,000 RPM in multiple planes using our in-house VSR machine to acquire the ultimate equilibrium, to a standard far higher than OEM. Each turbocharger is supplied with serial numbered balance test result document.

Product Highlights:

• Up to 700HP / over 900Nm

• Original BWTS turbocharger as base part

• Very early response

• Billet Milled TTE compressor

• Reinforced BWTS TTE actuator

• High Flow Turbine

• O-ring sealing

• Reinforced axial and radial bearing

• Proven TheTurboEngineers quality

• TTE CNC milled OEM intake pipe included

• Made in Germany

New price 4536.97 Euro net
To recondition and upgrade a supplied used turbocharger price is 2436.13.00 Euro net

(For customers in EU countries 19%+ VAT Must be added to prices above unless having a valid VAT ID)

Shipping does vary but 45.00 euro is a good guide for Europe-wide.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Wrong Threat. :roll:


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Wrong Threat. :roll:


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

That's impressive! The problem is you start needing DSG clutch packs, fuel system etc to maximise that. But at 3k Euro for a rebuild on existing turbo it's actually pretty affordable for a drop-in replacement, if you'll settle for a mere 600hp and 800nm you could do it with 'Stage 2' hardware and ECU/TCU map and always have the headroom.

The stock turbo is very capable, not surprised they had to raise the bar on the hybrid, for me an extra 80hp and similar torque wasn't enough to warrant the extra spend. Not that it even needs it - I'm getting a bit impatient trying to hold out on mapping the beast, I want 500hp/700nm which is enough to overwhelm traction till about 70mph in the dry on 'normal' tyres...

That car has me questioning whether I should go for gloss black alloys after all - seems to suit it well, was looking at gunmetal to compliment my stealth spec.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> That car has me questioning whether I should go for gloss black alloys after all - seems to suit it well, was looking at gunmetal to compliment my stealth spec.


I would choose "Silk Gloss Black", it looks like this.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Black wheels just look wrong...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Black wheels just look wrong...


I tend to agree, with the exception of these RS ones. I think black suits these wheels best - the less you can see of them, the better :lol:


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Black wheels just look wrong...


What about Silver/Grey. :mrgreen:


----------



## EVILAUDI (Nov 28, 2018)

The Pretender said:


>


Can anyone provide the full wheel specs for the OZ wheels such as size and offset? I pretty much love this look and want to replicate it. Thanks in advance! JJ


----------

